# يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب...... _للراهب كاراس المحرقى.



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

*يارب





لقد أضعت فى الليل عمري.
فصرت أحيا فى ظلام وضباب الخطية.
لكن بما أنَّك نور العالم فأظهرني للنهار ابناً.

تلطَّخَ ثوب حياتي بدم اللذة الشهوانية.
فتشوّه جماله الحسن وفسد منظره الجميل.
فاقطر في قلبي نقطة واحدة من ماء طهرك.ليتنقَّ قلبي من دنس وأقذار الخطية.

بِعْتُ ثمار طهارتي كشمشون.
رُشقتُ بسهم الفِسق وطُعنتُ بحربة القتل كداود.
وما اشتهتْهُ عيناي لم أمنعْهُ عنهما كسليمان.
لكني أطلب مراحمك فارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك.

نَمَتْ أشواك الرذائل فى قلبي.
فأسقطتْ على الأرض ثمار بري.
فداسها البشر ودنّسوها.
فهب لى يا راعي نفسي أن أستقي من ينبوع طُهرك.
لأُنظف أرض قلبي من أشواك وحشائش الخطية.

أعطني نعمة لأُفلّحها بالآلات المقدسة التي هي:
التوبة والصلاة وكل تعاليمك الطاهرة المُحيية.

سوف أقلع أشواك الشر وأزرع ثمار البر.
ولكن ما المنفعة إن لم تروِني بماء حُبَّك.
وتُشرق على أرض قلبي بشمس برك؟!

ماذا أنتفع لو صرتُ ملكاً وأنا عبد ذليل للخطية؟!
هل تكفيني كنوز العالم لو خسرتُ الجوهرة الحقيقية؟!
لقد كشفتُ لكم يا إخوتي جروح نفسي.
فاطلبوا إلى الطبيب فى أمر المريض.
إلى الراعي من أجل الخروف الضال.
إلى الملك من أجل أسير وعبد الخطية.
إلى الحياة من أجل المائت,
لأتمتع وأتعزى بربي مثلكم.

فيا أيها القويّ الجبّار مد يدك لإصعادي
من هاوية الشر التي فَتَحتْ فاها لتبتلعني.
أمواج الشر أطاحت بي لتُغرقني.
فانتشلني أنتَ يا رب من هياجها المتلاطم.

أيها الراعي الذي خرج في طلب الخروف الضال.
لا تتركني في يد الذئاب الخاطفة التي تُريد إهلاكي.
لا تجعلني فريسة في مخالبهم.
ولا دمي يسيل بأنيابهم.

يا كوكبي المنير أريد أن أرى ضياءك وهو يسطع في ليل حياتي.
لتُرشدني بنورك إلى حيث مسكن حُبّك.
فكن لي مصباحاً حتى لا أتعثّر في ظلام العالم ومرشداً حتى لا أضل الطريق.

افتح لي يا رب سفر الحياة لأقرأ وأتعلّم سر حُبّك.
حتى أتلذذ بحُبّك وأُسبّحك من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يونيو 2010)

آمين

شكرا

للصلاه الجميله

الرب يبارككم


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...


----------



## dodoz (1 يوليو 2010)

_أمين _
_ميرسى لييك على الصلاة الحلوة ديه_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _أمين _
> _ميرسى لييك على الصلاة الحلوة ديه_
> _يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلوات رائعة...*


> *يا كوكبي المنير أريد أن أرى ضياءك وهو يسطع في ليل حياتي.
> لتُرشدني بنورك إلى حيث مسكن حُبّك.
> فكن لي مصباحاً حتى لا أتعثّر في ظلام العالم ومرشداً حتى لا أضل الطريق.*


*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلوات رائعة...*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكم


----------

